# NCE Powercab max loco's



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

Every that I have read, the NCE Powercab, from the looks of things, supports a max of 3 HO locomotives from the box. I plan on running 4 locos and was wondering if I could all of them with the just the starter set, or do I have to purchase additional assecories? Thanks.


----------



## dspender (Nov 29, 2009)

I just purchased a 5 amp NCE Power Pro DCC system. The specifications state 
Cabs: 63 maximum
Number of simultaneous trains: 250
Number of consists: 127 advanced consists of unlimited number of locomotives each. Plus 250 old style consists up to 4 locos each.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

NCE powercab is tested to pull 3 locos with sound. smartbooster needed for more


----------



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

tankist said:


> NCE powercab is tested to pull 3 locos with sound. smartbooster needed for more


I am at the moment budget limited, so what action should I take. Should I purchase the NCE powercab or the Digitrax Zephyr? In other words, which would be the better investment?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

alex, that would be up to you. there are bunch of pros and cons for each of the systems you mentioned (there were plenty of thread before discussing specifics of each ). i went with NCE. you will need to decide what is more important to you.


----------

